# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Symfony Framework >  پروژه متن باز سمفونی (نرم افزار حسابداری آنلاین حسابیکس)

## morrning

سلام به همگی
حدود یک سالی هست که روی یه پروژه حسابداری کار میکنم و با توجه به اینکه به وسیله سمفونی نسخه ۵ توسعه داده شده خواستم برای دوستان که هم قصد یادگیری سمفونی و یا مشارکت در پروژه رو داشته باشن اونو بهتون معرفی کنم.

نام پروژه: حسابیکس hesabix
وب سایت: hesabix.ir
مخزن پروژه: https://github.com/morrning/hesabix
فریمورک ها: 
symfony 5+ , jquery 3.6 , bootstrap 5

ممنون میشم پیشنهادات و و سوالاتتون رو مطرح کنید.

----------

